
A Controversial Plan to Encrypt More of the Internet - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/dns-over-https-encrypted-web/
======
pnako
>It makes me uncomfortable that every coffee shop I’m going to knows every
site that I’m visiting.

Indeed. Especially in light of what we've learned from Starbucks whistle-
blower Edmund Slowben. Thankfully the Cloudflare Internet Agency is here to
help, on a mission to make the entire Internet secure by having all of it go
through their data centers. We're reaching a new echelon of Internet security,
and the best thing is that it's completely free!

